# No Security Checks



## Wooie1958 (Oct 13, 2022)

Came back through Calais ( ferry ) on monday this week and there was no security checks / searches what so ever and very very little traffic.

At first i thought i`d turned up at the wrong place , only 1 vehicle at the first check in then when we did get to the security / search point there was 2 guys stood there who i made eye contact with but they just waived us through so off we drove to the queue lane.

Got to lane 156 and found it like this, the car in photo 1 is the vehicle that was in front of us at the first check in.


----------



## Jo001 (Oct 13, 2022)

I read on a dog page that people had come through without having to have their pet paperwork checked. I've no idea how that happened, at the tunnel you don't get your boarding pass until you have been to the pet check area (unless they hadn't declared they were carrying pets, although they said they had). Is it different on the ferry?


----------



## alcam (Oct 13, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> I read on a dog page that people had come through without having to have their pet paperwork checked. I've no idea how that happened, at the tunnel you don't get your boarding pass until you have been to the pet check area (unless they hadn't declared they were carrying pets, although they said they had). Is it different on the ferry?


Not normally. Did travel to Calais with Irish ferries on previous trip . Had to tell the guy I had a dog . Still didn't check it


----------



## 1807truckman (Oct 13, 2022)

A couple of weeks ago I came back through Dunkirk, there was check in, passport control then security check, on the way out at Dover there was passport control then waved past security to check in, however when I came off the ferry I was stopped by the French Douanes and asked if I had anything to declare "alcohol, tobacco, cash?" answered no "cocaine Kalashnikov?" I think I came across a french Douane with a sense of humour.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 13, 2022)

With all that space you were doing donuts then.


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 13, 2022)

Mmmmm, do nuts.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 14, 2022)

Wife flew back to Spain today, no checks at uk end other than cursory glance of passport at boarding gate.  and Spanish customs merely glanced at residency card


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 14, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Mmmmm, do nuts.


Illiterate Irish g-t me is, doughnuts to you.


----------



## Eric The Viking (Oct 17, 2022)

Minimal checks at Calais last Thursday eve. Checked dogs paperwork / microchip and passports and that was it. Ferry was mostly empty.


----------



## gasgas (Oct 18, 2022)

1807truckman said:


> A couple of weeks ago I came back through Dunkirk, there was check in, passport control then security check, on the way out at Dover there was passport control then waved past security to check in, however when I came off the ferry I was stopped by the French Douanes and asked if I had anything to declare "alcohol, tobacco, cash?" answered no "cocaine Kalashnikov?" I think I came across a french Douane with a sense of humour.


He might have been asking if you have any to sell to him.
We went across a few months ago. Pulled up at the Dover passport control and thinking I am a big considerate gentle man I turned off the engine while the lady in the booth checked our passports. We got them back, ignition on, all lights on as expected, turned the key and diddly squat, nothing. No click, no whir whir grind, nothing. Tried again with the same result. On the fourth try the engine started and off we went. I was a bit worried what would happen if it really didn't start.
Trouble on the way back, finding the Dunkirk ferry port - which isn't in Dunkirk anywhere. Round and round Dunkirk we went, looking for a sign saying 'ferry' but there wasn't one. Stopped and put 'ferry port' into my new, expensive Garmin. 'Ryde' it said. Not Dunkirk, not even Calais. Ryde. Well Mrs Shiela SmartyPants tell me how to drive to Ryde and get a ferry from their to Dover. It turns out that the Dunkirk ferry port is almost half way between Calais and Dunkirk at Loon Plage. So why don't they call it the loon Plage ferry port?
I had booked the crossing via Caravan and Camping Club, and they don't give you any details about where the port is, or its address or postcode. I sent them an email suggesting that it would be very nice and help people not to miss the ferry if they put the details on the ticket, as other agnecies do.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 19, 2022)

Sat at the Chunnel waiting to board to come back from France. We were checked inside for stowaways. Then not checked for LPG just asked if it was off. Booked on 11.50. Offered the 11.20.

now just loaded on the 10.20. Success


----------



## 1807truckman (Oct 19, 2022)

gasgas said:


> He might have been asking if you have any to sell to him.
> We went across a few months ago. Pulled up at the Dover passport control and thinking I am a big considerate gentle man I turned off the engine while the lady in the booth checked our passports. We got them back, ignition on, all lights on as expected, turned the key and diddly squat, nothing. No click, no whir whir grind, nothing. Tried again with the same result. On the fourth try the engine started and off we went. I was a bit worried what would happen if it really didn't start.
> Trouble on the way back, finding the Dunkirk ferry port - which isn't in Dunkirk anywhere. Round and round Dunkirk we went, looking for a sign saying 'ferry' but there wasn't one. Stopped and put 'ferry port' into my new, expensive Garmin. 'Ryde' it said. Not Dunkirk, not even Calais. Ryde. Well Mrs Shiela SmartyPants tell me how to drive to Ryde and get a ferry from their to Dover. It turns out that the Dunkirk ferry port is almost half way between Calais and Dunkirk at Loon Plage. So why don't they call it the loon Plage ferry port?
> I had booked the crossing via Caravan and Camping Club, and they don't give you any details about where the port is, or its address or postcode. I sent them an email suggesting that it would be very nice and help people not to miss the ferry if they put the details on the ticket, as other agnecies do.


Dunkirk ferry terminal location is as you say at Loon Plage, if you're on the autoroute it is sign posted, I've diverted through Dunkirk a few times due to heavy traffic and  it does take some working out where to go to get to the port.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 20, 2022)

SimonM said:


> Sat at the Chunnel waiting to board to come back from France. We were checked inside for stowaways. Then not checked for LPG just asked if it was off. Booked on 11.50. Offered the 11.20.
> 
> now just loaded on the 10.20. Success View attachment 113874



We also had a glut of horse boxes when going out from Dover to Calais last month     

No checks what so ever coming back from Calais to Dover earlier this month


----------

